# Boxing Photos



## Tolyk (Feb 26, 2019)

I've been trying my hand at shooting Boxing for a little while, and really feel I'm coming into my own with it. I'd love some critique. I've shot both professional Boxing and Amateur events. Typically the Amateur events suffer from poor lighting, so I take what I can squeeze out at 10k ISO. The pro events are always better lit, and I walk away with a significant amount more keepers.

Here's a few of my shots:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 27, 2019)

These are very nice! I wouldn’t mind hanging them on my wall.


----------



## Tolyk (Feb 27, 2019)

Call_me_Tom said:


> These are very nice! I wouldn’t mind hanging them on my wall.


Thanks Tom! That's the highest praise I can think of, appreciated!


----------



## hokies2379 (Feb 27, 2019)

I shoot professional wrestling, so we are dealing with a lot of the same issues. Ropes, low light etc. 

I think these are very good, especially #4. My only (minor) gripe is the blue ropes in 1 and 3, but like I said, I’m 100% aware of that problem and how sometimes the shot is worth it, ropes be damned. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Tolyk (Feb 27, 2019)

hokies2379 said:


> I shoot professional wrestling, so we are dealing with a lot of the same issues. Ropes, low light etc.
> 
> I think these are very good, especially #4. My only (minor) gripe is the blue ropes in 1 and 3, but like I said, I’m 100% aware of that problem and how sometimes the shot is worth it, ropes be damned.
> 
> ...


Yeah, #4 is my favourite I've captured. I made a meme out of it as the boxers name is Kandi. In the ring Kandi crushes you! She changed her ring name to Kandi Krush shortly after, I like to think I influenced that 

The ropes sometimes add to the shot for me. They give another layer of context. But yes, damned ropes are always in the way. I think next fight I shoot they are allowing me to stand right alongside the apron ofothe ring, instead of crouched down beside it. So the ropes won't be an issue then.


----------



## Milky (Mar 14, 2019)

1 is pretty good! 2nd I would dump it. 3rd is good too. 4th one is nice and bloody, but framed to low in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 14, 2019)

Some very good action shots...


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2019)

I think these are nice, the impact really comes through. But for constructive criticism, I wouldn't mind seeing #1 in a portrait crop and #4 I'd just like to see more. I get it that the blood is a big part of the shot but backing out a little in this case could add to the photo. Just a little more of their heads. But again, i think they are really nice, I'd be happy with them too


----------



## Tolyk (Apr 2, 2019)

BillM said:


> I think these are nice, the impact really comes through. But for constructive criticism, I wouldn't mind seeing #1 in a portrait crop and #4 I'd just like to see more. I get it that the blood is a big part of the shot but backing out a little in this case could add to the photo. Just a little more of their heads. But again, i think they are really nice, I'd be happy with them too


Thanks Bill. I'll try a portrait crop. For #4, that isn't cropped, that's how I shot it so can't pull back now. When I saw it as I browsed through in Lightroom, I instantly loved it. I made it into a meme. The boxer's name is Kandy, so I said, "In the ring, Kandi crushes you!" And she changed her boxing name to Kandi "Krush" shortly after that


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2019)

Intense action! Good stuff.

 Kandi "Krush" ,love the shot, love the name.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Apr 2, 2019)

The ropes don’t bother me as long as they don’t take away from the context. They make me feel like I’m ringside watching the action as the shot was taken.


----------



## Tolyk (Apr 2, 2019)

I just shot some more professional boxing over this weekend, and they started the night off with a few rounds of kick boxing. The second match up was particularly good, one of the most exhilarating fights I've watched. I ended up with 75 photos from that fight, some story telling and some action. I'll just link to my website for that if anyone is interested in browsing: Quinn Wasylak vs Jerry Liu - Dean Rumpel


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 10, 2019)

Very nice. The timing is excellent.


----------

